# mini latemodel ?



## roger1953 (Mar 3, 2010)

can i use a brushless motor with the stock esc? thanks


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*motor*

if you are referring to the losi mini late then no you cannot the esc you have is a brush esc you will hafl to get a brusless esc


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

brushed ESCs have 2 wires to the motors .

brushless have 3 wires to motor .. and there a lot diff .. as the gentelman said nope wont work .. 

need a brushless ESC .. lot of people use mamba for the mins and 1/18th 

but there are lots of others who build 1/18th brushelss packages .. google.com is a wonderful tool


----------

